# Heat press marks/burns



## noreaster (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi all:

I've recently started using my TransPro 15x15 to press our logo on some Alternative Apparel clothing. The transfers I am using are ProWorld EasyTrans, and I'm getting press marks (maybe burns) on the clothing that are the size of the heating element. The EasyTrans transfers call for a medium pressure, 4-6 seconds, at 350F. We started using a vinyl sheet, but weren't sure how to alter these settings appropriately. Can anyone give me some insight on how to lessen these marks? They're not going away with washing. The black long sleeve tee is 100% cotton, and the Blue/gray hoodie is a 50/50 blend. It's hard to see the marks on the black tee, but you can see the discoloring around the collar in one of the pics below.

Thanks!
Mike


Untitled by mmaher5, on Flickr


Nor'easter by mmaher5, on Flickr


Nor'easter by mmaher5, on Flickr


Nor'easter by mmaher5, on Flickr


Nor'easter by mmaher5, on Flickr


Nor'easter by mmaher5, on Flickr


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

you just need to elevated the area to be printed, possibly with a mouse pad or something similar. anytime you have a seam on the press you can expect this. unless you loosen up the press and maybe try not to press so hard


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

Buy the silicone pillows to use when pressing anything that is raised up on your garment. I had same issues before I had the pillows. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## noreaster (Sep 11, 2013)

So what about the marks left on the flat areas of the garment? What do you guys recommend we try there? Look at the picture of the hoodie and you can see what I'm talking about. It's hard to tell with the black long-sleeve tee. Thanks!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

It might be the material. Have you tried pressing a standard 100% cotton white t shirt?


----------



## noreaster (Sep 11, 2013)

proworlded said:


> It might be the material. Have you tried pressing a standard 100% cotton white t shirt?


That's a great point - we did press a few 100% cotton Fruit of the Loom shirts that we got from Walmart, and we had no issues (but they weren't white - would that matter?)


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't think so. I tend to think it's the material.


----------



## baumanb (Apr 8, 2007)

You can use steam to remove press marks. Might work or not if it's polyester shirt. 
Try finding transfer product with lower application temperature. Which might be difficult. Our small industry is way behind changes in apparel industry where heat sensitive polyester products are extremly popular. We are challenged regulary to find suitable materials to decorate what is here called technical/functional clothing.


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

noreaster said:


> So what about the marks left on the flat areas of the garment? What do you guys recommend we try there? Look at the picture of the hoodie and you can see what I'm talking about. It's hard to tell with the black long-sleeve tee. Thanks!


Using the heat press we quickly press the previously unpressed portions of the garment. Steaming works too. But more so on 100% cotton.
Either adds a bit of time and labour. But Better that than dealing with questions/concerns from the client. 

Peter.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

We always recommend that you use a Flexible Application Pad. It is a thin rubber coversheet that prevents or lessens the dreaded heat press mark which is unfortunately becoming more common with all the performance garments...


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

Nick Horvath said:


> We always recommend that you use a Flexible Application Pad. It is a thin rubber coversheet that prevents or lessens the dreaded heat press mark which is unfortunately becoming more common with all the performance garments...


I have and have used the flexible pad mentioned above. 
But also acts as a heat barrier. 

How many more degrees centigrade do you recommend increasing the application temperature by.

Hi 'hate' trial and error. 

Thx. 

Peter


----------

